# Marppio



## Pappy Geo (Mar 26, 2002)

Phew! I am still in recovery from two days of intensive training with MARPPIO! Master Myrlino Hufana hosted the event in his first class gym in Bellevue.

The instructing was shared by the Presas brothers, Dr. Remy Presas Jr, Demetrio Presas, and Senior Master Rodillo Dagooc. Helping to instruct was Presas sister Mary Ann and young nephew Carlo, our future Grandmaster, along with the young Gialogo brothers, Richard and Ryan, amazing Arnis practitioners and are Filipino national champions.


Sr. Master Rodillo took us through stick drills with advance combinations of, Abanicos, double "O" strikes, figure 8s including reverse, all in classical Arnis style. The man is amazing! 54 years old and lightning fast! I mean lightning fast with the sticks! The sticks are an extension of his arms and hands and are a blurring motion when he turns it on! 

Dr. Remy Presas Jr, looks so much and moves so much like his father it almost déjà vu. He and the Sr. master did a knife Tapi Tapi blade to blade demonstration that popped your eyeballs out! 

Demetrio Presas becomes your friend immediately, he makes you feel like a brother and bonded into the family. Demetrio and Carlo did a 20 plus lock drill where one would lock the other and then the other would get out of the lock and then reverse a lock on the first guy and continue the flow. Demetrio smiling the whole time, I don't think he feels any pain! 

They all took turns teaching different segments, those not teaching would go around and assist on the floor. You received lots of hands on time with every instructor, a very unique concept! It seems like you had an instructor for a partner about half the time!

In conversation with Demetrio there will be a video tape on the Grandmaster's empty hand and stick anyos, there will be some definite eye-openers included in this video, anyos taught to the children that many have not seen! I believe some of the speculation on anyos will be put to rest!

The seminar ended with presentation of a very beautiful participation certificate, numbered and registered in the family books. A very enjoyable training experience!

The skills of the Presas family leaves no doubt as to the TRUE and RIGHTFUL HEIRS to the Modern Arnis system! They have the support of all the SENIOR Datus, the Filipino Martial Arts community, both home country and here in the USA. How can you argue any differently? 

Very Sincerely,

George Hoover


*Mod Note : Edited typo on request of poster - Kaith*


----------



## WWright (Mar 26, 2002)

Hey George,
That was a really good summary of the seminar. Glad you got a good workout.  I know I did.  They left me with lots of stuff to work on.  I don't know if you've seen Dan Andersons post regarding the family or not.  I replied to that with a couple of comments of my own.  See you in July.

Will


----------



## tsunaminw (Mar 26, 2002)

i cant believe i missed it. i had it all scheduled in too.  

i was called in to work the seattle womens show due to a bunch of people getting the flu.  that was my first saturday off since the camp last year and i was really looking forward to it. 

thanks for the summary, i also talked to morgan and he filled me in.   it still isnt being there though.  missed you guys ,maybe even you too george.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pappy Geo _
> 
> *Phew! I am still in recovery from two days of intensive training with MARPPIO! *



Thanks for posting this detailed review! I look forward to training with them!



> *I believe some of the speculation on anyos will be put to rest!*



What speculation is this?



> *The skills of the Presas family leaves no doubt as to the TRUE and RIGHTFUL HEIRS to the Modern Arnis system! They have the support of all the SENIOR Datus, the Filipino Martial Arts community, both home country and here in the USA. How can you argue any differently? *



One might argue that the Professor has made clear his will on who the true and rightful heirs are--the IMAF. I also am not sure that the general FMA community has spoken with a single mind on this. Still, thing's are a mess now, and I don't know who is right. I am glad that the Presas family are contributing to the growth of the art--and in a very positive way it appears from your post.

A question: Is "Senior Datu" a rank like Senior Master? If not, who are the senior datus and who are the junior ones?


----------



## no fefe (Mar 26, 2002)

Im not sure if Senior Datu is a rank but I would assume the Senior Datu's would be the first ones who attained the rank of Datu.

I attended the seminar as well and it was a total blast!

Senior Master Rodillo makes those sticks "cry" as Demetrio was fond of saying.  The family is a class act and are a lot of fun.

I can't wait until the next seminar in July.

Much respect to the family!

Sincerely,
Robert Koenig

I also posted a more detailed review at  World Modern Arnis Coalition: "The art within your art" forum.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by no fefe _
> 
> *I also posted a more detailed review at  World Modern Arnis Coalition: "The art within your art" forum. *



Thanks for the link which then linkls to a page with some pictures. I hadn't realized how tall Mr. Worden is--I have met Wally Jay before and he is not short!

I hope that the MARPPIO group gives some seminars that are closer to me!


----------



## Pappy Geo (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



The question of Senior Datu is probably an easy one to define, Senior could
simply be "those who came first" Shishir Inocalla, Kelly Worden and Ric
Bong Sun Jornales would qualify as senior to the others that hold the title
Datu of Modern Arnis. Although Bong had been inactive in current Modern
Arnis affairs he did reestablish his status with Professor quite some time
before Professor passing away, above that there is no question as to the
time in the P. I.  Arts and accomplishments of Bong Jornales, to include his
position as Tim Hartman's instructor at one time, long before Tim was
considered for a Datu position by Professor. If a question exists as to how
it could be conceived as what a Senior Datu is, listen to the Audio
Interview of Professor Remy Presas at www.kellyworden.com 
Professor states a Datu status is about what a person has actually
accomplished within the FMA and Modern Arnis. A list of Accomplishments could
easily be put together to distinguish who has actually accomplished "what"
over the years as a Datu or martial artist in general. Datu Dieter would
also be considered a senior Datu and has achieved much. Datu Dieter is
aware of the question at hand and has agreed to answer it in his own time
as Modern Arnis Germany is independent and speak for themselves.   

As to IMAF being in charge of Modern Arnis, well time will tell that
position, it is evident with the separation of Delaney and Dr. Shea shortly
after the death of Professor, leadership is questionable at best. The
Senior Datus and MARPPIO respect everyone's position to propagate Modern
Arnis within their own specific groups. For the American Modern Arnis
practitioners to believe they hold exclusive rights to Modern Arnis is
again questionable at best. The fact that Professor was involved in Arnis
Philippines in the Mother Country and visited the P. I.  in 1999 and further
promoted Roland Dantes and Rodel Dagooc to 8th Degree Blackbelts should
clarify certain skills Professor respected and approved of, weather
American students agree or not. Who else here in America have the rank of
8th Degree Blackbelt? Where do the American Modern Arnis practitioners
intend to train to advance their skills in the future? The WORLD MODERN
ARNIS COALITION supports the Presas Family and MARPPIO and looks forward to
the continued efforts of MARPPIO and their vision to the future of Direct
Presas Lineage Modern Arnis! Take the time to listen to Professor Presas
and read the Roland Dantes interview at the Coalition Forum, Professor was
very clear and was supportive of Roland's complete interview. 
Sincerely, Datu Kelly Worden


----------



## arnisador (Mar 27, 2002)

Thanks *Pappy Geo* for this answer that I gather comes directly from Mr. Worden; I look forward to hearing the audiotape. (Sound is broken on my machine right now but i think it just needs some new drivers installed.) It is indeed confusing--some were given high rank, some were given fancy titles. I'd very much like to see the will or other documentation establishing the IMAF's authority.


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 26, 2002)

Hello Everyone,

Just had the pleasure of meeting the Presas children and Senior Master Guro Rodillo B. Dagooc, all of whom were sincere, humble, and enthusiastic toward the sharing of their family art, culture, and history to the martial arts world.

If you are in the Raleigh, NC area on April 27th - April 28th, please consider supporting their seminar.  Master Ray Dionaldo of Filipino Combat Systems will also be doing a segment during their seminar.

Ray is one of the highest ranked teachers under Grand Tuhon Chris Sayoc,  Ray has over 10 years experience in stick fighting, and is a lakan/guro in various martial arts including Pekiti Tirsia, Modern Arnis, Bo Sayoc family style, and Pambuan Arnis Tulisan to name a few.

For more information, please refer to the MARPPIO website, www.modernarnis.com.

I look forward to seeing you there and training with you.

Palusut


----------



## bloodwood (Apr 26, 2002)

> They have the support of all the SENIOR Datus,



Just when things start to settle down you start the Datu crap up again. Give it a rest.


----------



## Brian Johns (Apr 27, 2002)

Hey,

Let us know your impressions of the MARPPIO seminar weekend. I'd like to hear what the folks are like and what they covered for the two days.

Looking forward to seeing what you have to say.

WOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## no fefe (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bloodwood _
> *
> Just when things start to settle down you start the Datu crap up again. Give it a rest.
> *




Uh.  George posted this message almost a month ago.



Robert Koenig


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 30, 2002)

Keep in mind, not everyone notices the dates or is here regularly.


----------



## bloodwood (Apr 30, 2002)

I guess I didn't notice the time gap between Arnisador's and Palusut's posts. A month is a long time from one post to another. The Datu subject closed and I thought is was starting up again and responded hastily. Again my apologies. 

Bloodwood         :iws:


----------



## no fefe (May 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Keep in mind, not everyone notices the dates or is here regularly. *



It is kept in mind, but sometimes before replying "_angrily_" one should pay attention. No offense intended.  "_One_" refers to* no one specific*.  Just trying to be clear about things.

Later,
Robert Koenig


----------

